# Christmas tree...



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Last year Paris was VERY tiny and did not mess with the tree or presents. I fear this year will be a completely different story. How have you kept your little fluff butt out of the tree and not chew up all the presents and ornaments?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Last year at Christmas time Toby had just turned one. I feel lucky in the fact that neither he nor Wally ever bothered the tree. The most they do is lay on my velvet tree skirt.









I guess you could spray the bottom ornaments with Bitter Apple and maybe not put presents under the tree. Or you could even put a few presents under there and see how she reacts to them. Good luck!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Put the Christmas tree, not the doggie, in a large playpen. You will be surprised how much your guests will enjoy it. Presents in there too. 

Samsonsmom.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh my, I did not even give that a thought until this post. Belle will be 1 this year too and she loves to rip up paper if she finds any that we forgot to pick up. Also the tree needles, she still has to taste if not eat whatever is on the floor. I'm glad you brought this up. I can put the ornaments up high enough so she can't reach them I think but the packages and needles falling will be a problem. It will be just like having a baby around the tree again. Thanks Paris' mom for bringing this up.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Angel never has bothered the Christmas tree and Tag thinks it is just great if he can just lay under it (maybe he knows he is one of the best gifts)


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Last year Sassy hadn't joined us and Sadie was never left alone in the house unless she was in her X-pen. I put up 4 trees and she never bothered with any of them. Since we are living at my parent's house, I only put up one big tree today, and the dogs were very interested. It is a good thing that the tree is in a room that they don't have access to! They seemed to like hanging out under the tree.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

You've already put up your tree? I'm still finishing Halloween candy! I just purchased a new tree this year, and I'm planning to put it up after Thanksgiving. I prefer live trees, but with the dog and three children, an artificial one is so much easier.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 16 2005, 06:41 PM
> *You've already put up your tree?  I'm still finishing Halloween candy!  I just purchased a new tree this year, and I'm planning to put it up after Thanksgiving.  I prefer live trees, but with the dog and three children, an artificial one is so much easier.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120388*


[/QUOTE]

I'm late! I have a whole heated and cooled storage building for my Christmas stuff. It takes me about a week to get it all out so I start Nov. 1. That's when I get out the Spode dishes, too. I have 4 trees and about 300 Santas plus all of the wreaths and garlands, etc. This year things are different. I just didn't think I was in the mood. Once I got the tree up I'm feeling alot more festive. I'm leaving most of the stuff packed away, but at least we have a few things that are familiar. And the girls and I are going to Houston on Friday to shop AND to see PAUL MCCARTNEY. Yay!!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We are putting up our tree this weekend.
Brink was young, but did not bother it last year. Neyland may be a different story.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 16 2005, 08:53 PM
> *We are putting up our tree this weekend.
> Brink was young, but did not bother it last year. Neyland may be a different story.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh not Neyland surely he wouldn't tear it up do you think -_- not my boy he wouldn't do something like that LOL


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teaco+Nov 16 2005, 09:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh not Neyland surely he wouldn't tear it up do you think -_- not my boy he wouldn't do something like that LOL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120429
[/B][/QUOTE]


Prepare me now...
Brink was so good with it...I know I am probably in for TROUBLE!
Good thing there won't be many gifts under it...








There may not be any ornaments on the bottom foot or so of the tree either.
We shouldn't have much company, so nobody will know but us.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We have never had any problems with Scooby touching our things, I am not surprised though as he has so many toys he just ignores our stuff. We don't put a big tree up so that won't be a problem for us. We do have the Maltese Christmas tree out and the one thing he does love is the snow man and the dog that plays Jingle Bells and the little dog barks in tune. That really fascinates him but he never touches it.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy has never bothered with the tree or any of the gifts under the tree. She has however gone under the tree and layed there for a while. She also likes to hide her greenie under there. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm......if wonder if reindeer eat greenies?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for your replies. Paris probably won't bother the tree as much as she will want to tear into the presents. Guess I can tell my kids there won't be any presents this year


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar wasn't so much the problem chewing on our tree, but our cats kept chewing on it. We sprayed Bitter Apple spray, that really seemed to help


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia+Nov 16 2005, 08:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm late! I have a whole heated and cooled storage building for my Christmas stuff. It takes me about a week to get it all out so I start Nov. 1. That's when I get out the Spode dishes, too. I have 4 trees and about 300 Santas plus all of the wreaths and garlands, etc. This year things are different. I just didn't think I was in the mood. Once I got the tree up I'm feeling alot more festive. I'm leaving most of the stuff packed away, but at least we have a few things that are familiar. And the girls and I are going to Houston on Friday to shop AND to see PAUL MCCARTNEY. Yay!!!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120397
[/B][/QUOTE]

Susan, I am so glad you posted about having your beautiful Christmas items stored in a separate storage building. So they survived the hurricane? I remember the beautiful pictures you posted of your home decorated for Christmas last year and have been just sick thinking you lost everyhting to Katrina. I've been afraid to ask. I have a much smaller collection of Santas, but would be heartbroken to lose them.

Back on subject....

Remember, everyone, not to use tinsel on your trees. It can be very dangerous for cats or dogs to swallow and often requires surgery.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Nov 17 2005, 12:39 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Susan, I am so glad you posted about having your beautiful Christmas items stored in a separate storage building. So they survived the hurricane? I remember the beautiful pictures you posted of your home decorated for Christmas last year and have been just sick thinking you lost everyhting to Katrina. I've been afraid to ask. I have a much smaller collection of Santas, but would be heartbroken to lose them.

Back on subject....

Remember, everyone, not to use tinsel on your trees. It can be very dangerous for cats or dogs to swallow and often requires surgery.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120632
[/B][/QUOTE]

Marj, How kind of you to remember my Christmas collection. You would be amazed at how many of my friends have tiptoed around the subject, for fear it was all gone. My best friend in the world waited about a month before she broached the subject. LOL. The loss of my collection would have been a bigger loss than all the items in my house, combined. I've been collecting for 35 years and it would be impossible to replace.....


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I know how you feel. I have ornaments that were my mother's and some that belonged to my grandmother. Our tree fell over last year and I lost about a half dozen ornaments. Never again will I get a fresh tree. I have a beautiful artificial one that cost a small fortune (I told my husband it cost $79...and he believed it!) These ornaments bring back such memories for me. I have old Christmas photos of my brothers and me hanging these very same ornaments that my children now love. Each one is different, and each one has a family story around it. I'm not sure how much of the stories are true, but we share them anyway. My oldest ornament is from my Grandparent's first Christmas together in 1934. I think the ones I treasure the most are the ones my children made. I would absolutely be heartbroken if I lost any of those.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 17 2005, 11:19 PM
> *I think the ones I treasure the most are the ones my children made.  I would absolutely be heartbroken if I lost any of those.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120787*


[/QUOTE]
My mom has this string of paper christmas lights my younger brother made when he was in kindergarten. It is one of her favorite ornaments. It has been on the tree every year since he made it (so about 13 years).


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

SaltyMalty,
You didn't get the frasier fir from Front Gate, did you? I have contemplated that tree, but hate to spend the money and then have the lights go out in a few years. 

Before moving to MS we ordered a tree from a tree farm in NC and it was cut on the Friday before Thanksgiving, arrived UPS on Tuesday and I would decorate it on Wed. It was so fresh all during the holidays. We had it in a bay window and I ran fishing line through the tree and tethered it to the windows. One year a tree tried to fall over and that we found that we had to do something to make sure it didn't happen again. 

http://www.frontgate.com/fg/pdp.jsp?prod_o...-13851&cursor=0


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Nov 18 2005, 11:30 AM
> *SaltyMalty,
> You didn't get the frasier fir from Front Gate, did you?  I have contemplated that tree, but hate to spend the money and then have the lights go out in a few years.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
WOW! that is a nice tree. Really expensive too!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

That's a beautiful tree but not enough lights on it for me. I put a TON of lights on my tree. Those with the pre-lit trees, do you have any problems with the lights burning out? I need to get a new tree and have been debating getting one with the lights already on. I will probably have to add more myself but any little bit helps.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Ms. Magnolia, that's not the tree I have, but I paid a similar price. The tips of the branches can be bent up to make it look a bit more natural. I think this is a lovely tree though.

I have replaced lights on the tree...it's very easy. You just pop in a new bulb where the one has blown out. Mine came with replacement bulbs. I have seen some trees with fiber optic ones that supposedly never need replacing.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I want that tree from Front Gate so badly. Last year they had a 1/2 price sale after Christmas, but I just couldn't justify it when I have so many trees. 

I haven't had trouble replacing the bulbs, but I have problems with sections of lights not working. I had a beautiful tree that I paid a good amount for a couple of years ago. When I set it up for the 3rd Christmas one section wouldn't work. We tried everything, and I finally had to give up and get another tree. This year when I put up the 9 ft. pencil tree in the living room a section wouldn't light. I just have terrible luck. This was only the 4th year of using the tree. So I had to rush out and get another. 

When we build our new house I have 3 requirements: an elevator (cause we'll be WAY off the ground and we're getting old), granite countertops, and a Christmas room. It'll be cooled and heated, but not finished. I want shelves lining the room so that I can keep all of my collection in boxes, but accessible. Once I have this room I can leave the trees set up. They won't be decorated but won't have to be taken apart. I think the lights will do better in that case. Let me know how you like your tree once you have it up and decorated.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Half price sale, after Christmas? I'm all over that...I purchased my tree from Fortunoff's after Christmas. Our tree falling incident actually happened on Christmas eve. We were the poor souls at Target at 11:00 pm begging them to let us in to buy an artificial tree. We couldn't have the kids wake up without a tree as the trunk had split on the real one. It was almost like the Grinch who Stole Christmas. Surprisingly that little Target tree was pretty good for $69. I think I'm going to use it on my front porch this year. As for the Fortunoff one, I'm not sure what brand it is, but it has a gazillion branches. While it was on sale, it was not half off.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 18 2005, 04:19 PM
> *Half price sale, after Christmas?  I'm all over that...I purchased my tree from Fortunoff's after Christmas.  Our tree falling incident actually happened on Christmas eve.  We were the poor souls at Target at 11:00 pm begging them to let us in to buy an artificial tree.  We couldn't have the kids wake up without a tree as the trunk had split on the real one.  It was almost like the Grinch who Stole Christmas.  Surprisingly that little Target tree was pretty good for $69.  I think I'm going to use it on my front porch this year.  As for the Fortunoff one, I'm not sure what brand it is, but it has a gazillion branches.  While it was on sale, it was not half off.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121009*


[/QUOTE]
Years ago I was laying on the couch talking to my mom on the phone. All of the sudden I looked up to see our artifical tree coming at me!







My mom thought it was hilarious. I set the tree back up and it kept falling over. LOL! So we had to go out and get a really tree (my mom had been trying to talk my dad into getting a real one for years). Well after a few years of a really one she decided to go back to an artifical one. So we were on the hunt for a real looking artifical tree for a few years. Finally found one the right one at Hobby Lobby. We did have a few problems with the lights not all working and ended up having to drive 1.5hr to another store to exchange the tree for another one. Some how I ended up being the only person in my family to set the tree up that year. I got to set it up, take it down to exchange it, set up the new one and then take it down after the holidays. Oh and the tree has like 3,000 little branches (probably exaggerating but it felt like that) that had to be seperated on the new trees. Since we got 2 new trees that year I got to do it twice! I was not in a good mood after putting up the trees.


----------

